# Mini generation question...a lot confused!



## littleflower (Mar 24, 2011)

I just brought home the sweetest mini-Nubian. And she's beautiful! I'm also going back to get a mini-Nubian buckling once he's weaned. 

The doeling's dam is a 3rd generation mini-Nubian + her sire is a full Nigerian. She's not registered...she has airplane ears + a semi-dished face...but I was wondering what generation she is? And if she's bred to a Nigerian, what generation would her kids be? I'm just thinking ahead to possibly selling her kids + getting it right for the buyer. 

And the buckling's dam is a full Nigerian + his sire is a 3rd generation mini-Nubian (an unintended breeding). What generation then is he? This stuff is so confusing to me! I just don't know how generations get figured out. I was also thinking about breeding my new doeling to this guy eventually...would that be safe to do or would he be too big for her? And what generation would those kids be?

So many questions...sorry! But I would really appreciate the help!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Both would be 1st generation mini's. Anytime you breed back to a Nigerian or standard you go back to 1st generation. Your doe bred to nigerian would be 1st generation and if you breed the mini nubian buckling to the doeling those would be 2nd generation since both of them are 1st generation.

Nigerian X Standard Dairy or Any generation Mini = 1st generation
1st gen X 1st gen = 2nd gen
2nd gen X 2nd Gen = 3rd gen
3rd gen X 3rd gen = 4th gen 
and so on...... but anytime you go back to nigerian you go back to 1st gen


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

so just out of curiosity??
1st x 2nd = 2nd or 1st x 3rd, 4th all =2nd
and so on with the lesser number being the determining factor?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The resulting kids from any breeding would only be one generation higher then the lesser generation. 

2nd x 3rd =3rd

1stx 4th = 2nd 

And the other poster is right anytime you go back to a Nigerian or standard the kids are 1st gen


----------

